# Number of tv's



## Henry63 (Feb 16, 2006)

How many tv's will dish support. I have 1 dual hd box and 1 211 along with a regular box. I just purchased a 211 on ebay and was wondering if I could support 5 tv's now? Or should I just send the regular receiver back to dish?


----------



## skyviewmark1 (Sep 28, 2006)

Dish Rules are up to 6 receivers. All six could be duals so that means they will support up to 12 tv's.. But the limit is 6 actual boxes..


----------



## Henry63 (Feb 16, 2006)

skyviewmark1 said:


> Dish Rules are up to 6 receivers. All six could be duals so that means they will support up to 12 tv's.. But the limit is 6 actual boxes..


Thanks skyview


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

But, with the agile modulator on the 622/722 one receiver can power a complete home full of TV's, it's just that you are limited to the TV1 and TV2 outputs on two different UHF or cable channels.


----------

